# Narnia: Prince Caspian



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

So it was a slow day, decided to check it out. Without ruining it for anyone, I liked the first one much better. Not that this one was bad, I just think the second go round isn't as fun as the first. 

Anyone else catch this yet or plan on seeing it in theatres?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's the general feeling. It's like the books... the first one was a hoot then CS Lewis decided he had a multi-volume winner on his hands and things got slow and ponderous.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I've read the books myself, I agree with you. I really thought the battle scenes would be as good as the first movie though. Not even close. Its almost as if they got them backwards. Usually subsequent movies have the better big scenes.

If you've never read the books, this movie might leave you really confused too. There are several times where they talk about something that never took place in the movie. You would think the director would have thought about that better.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

it was very good overall, i'd give an 8/10 but yes the battle scenes were better in the first one


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am thinking the Smiddelette will love it. I'm not sure when we're going though, probably this coming weekend.


----------

